# Screwed edges when drilling!



## yankleber (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi!

I have this recurrent problem when drilling wood.

Normally the entry and exit spots (specially the exit spot) gets the edges screwed like hell. I am very jealous about that perfect holes with crisp edges. Not a big deal when the holes will get hidden, but sometimes the hole simply has to be exposed...

There is any special trick to get it perfect?

PS: I use a corded drill (not drill press here).

Thanks!


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Use a block of wood at the exit point. It will keep the wood from exploding and causing an unsightly hole.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I would suspect the drill bit.

What size hole?
What type of bit are you using?

Forstner or brad point will give a clean cuts.


----------



## yankleber (Feb 9, 2012)

Big Dave said:


> Use a block of wood at the exit point. It will keep the wood from exploding and causing an unsightly hole.


I will try this!

:thumbsup:


----------



## yankleber (Feb 9, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> I would suspect the drill bit.
> 
> What size hole?
> What type of bit are you using?
> ...


Normally it happens on larger sizes like 1/4"+.
Bits I use for holes are regular bits for drilling.
I will check these forstner / brad point ones.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

yankleber said:


> Hi!
> Normally the entry and exit spots (specially the exit spot) gets the edges screwed like hell.


If you use brad or forstner bits, the entry will be golden the exit can sometimes bow out even with these cutters, so a backer block of pretty much any thing you have handy ( like scrap from the floor) clamped or pressed firmly to the back will prevent blowout.


----------



## yankleber (Feb 9, 2012)

Cliff said:


> If you use brad or forstner bits, the entry will be golden the exit can sometimes bow out even with these cutters, so a backer block of pretty much any thing you have handy ( like scrap from the floor) clamped or pressed firmly to the back will prevent blowout.


Thanks, Cliff!

:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Big Dave said:


> Use a block of wood at the exit point. It will keep the wood from exploding and causing an unsightly hole.


+2. :yes: That's what I do.









 







.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, a block of wood is what you need!! Keep firm pressure on it..


----------

